# Gray Turkey?



## acarroll1 (Aug 27, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> i havent had a chance to scout yet due to classes but i will be out there for sure... we should probably keep in touch so we dont set up on top of each other... im using my bow so i dont think you will hear me shoot :lol:
> 
> thats a bit of a drive from taylor eh? i live about 10 miles from there...
> 
> what you using?


Yeah the drive from Taylor is bad, especially with the gas prices but ya gotta do what ya gotta do, I'll be usin my bow for the first time this year ,been scoutin alot and doin some callin for other guy's so i have the birds patterend pretty well hopefully i get to stick one!


----------

